# Fishing lakes in South Algarve



## redoor430

We have been trying to find lakes in the south algarve to fish but all we can find our lakes that our 4 hours away from Albufeira, anyone have any ideas?
thank you


----------



## canoeman

Algarve not really a lake area, search for Barragems there's 2 near S.B de Messines, another north of Lagos neither are 4 hours away and two more just north of Vila Real near the border.

You definitely reguire a Licence per person which are cheap, but don't know where you'd go for permission down there.


----------



## MrBife

canoeman said:


> Algarve not really a lake area, search for Barragems there's 2 near S.B de Messines, another north of Lagos neither are 4 hours away and two more just north of Vila Real near the border.
> 
> You definitely reguire a Licence per person which are cheap, but don't know where you'd go for permission down there.



Canoeman is right and the Algarve lakes are really just for water storage - However - technically only just over the Algarve border and officially just into the Alentejo, one of my own favourite lakes in the South of Portugal is Santa Clara. 










Plenty of B&B places nearby but one of the nicest has to be Franks place right on the lake. His website is at www.paradise-in-portugal.com

Apart from that one the newly built dam at Aquelva which is to the north east of Santa Clara and still in the Alentejo has formed Europes Largest Lake (it was last year anyway, but by now probably someone built a bigger one). Some incredible scenery around there and a very easy drive up from the Algarve coast ...










Portugal is quite an amazing country


----------



## MrBife

I almost forgot about Arade - a lot of Portuguese go there to fish. It's not far from Silves and certainly the nearest to Albufeira. As far as I am aware you just need to get a day fishing licence from any Multibanco machine.

Barragem do Arade | www.carvoeiro.com


----------



## canoeman

if your not resident here or don't have a Portuguese bank account, you'll have to ask someone to get Licence at Multibanco, you'll need your UK Passport number to enter for ID, if you've to add 0's do it at the front of number, and you must have your Passport or a copy with you.


----------



## chrisbanner

*Fly Fishing*

I visit Portugal (near loule) on a regular basis. I'm a keen fly fisherman and would like to find a lake I can cast a fly line into. Any suggestions appreciated


----------



## travelling-man

Chris

Don't hold your breath on finding any/many put and take waters here in PT. 

The big lakes such as Cabril etc hold trout and bass etc and the small rivers that feed the big lakes (which are actually mostly dammed rivers) also hold trout and bass (amongst others).

If you're near the Gois area then the Camara stock the river there several times a year but the problem is they sell a day ticket with a ridiculously high limit so the locals hammer it straight after stocking and then there's precious little left until they restock. 

Portugal has some good fishing but it'd have absolutely phenomenal fishing but for the locals habit of taking every single fish they catch, no matter how big or small for the table.

If you do find anywhere good then please do let me know.

All that said, we do have a member here who hopes to be setting up what should turn out to be a fantastic fishing set up but I'll leave it for him to post on that when he's ready. 

Oh and if you're into the big cats, some of the rivers here share the same feeders and habitat etc as the Spanish rivers such as the PO so there's no reason big cats can't be caught here as well........... and FWIW, a good (Portuguese) friend of mine tells me there was a cat of over 180 kg caught near Castelo Branco not too long ago.


----------



## chrisbanner

thanks for the reply
I fancy trying to catch some Black Bass. It looks like I need to travel a fair distance from Loule to do this. I understand they do take a lure type fly. 
Thanks again, Chris


----------



## casamiragem

chrisbanner said:


> I visit Portugal (near loule) on a regular basis. I'm a keen fly fisherman and would like to find a lake I can cast a fly line into. Any suggestions appreciated


Hi Chris

I moved to the Algarve in March 2015 and I also live near loule and am looking for fly fishing are you interested in meeting to explore the options

Chris Searles


----------

